# LA FIRST LADY FRANCESE



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

Negli USA dice una cosa:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0WJ6M4T_5vU


E ieri sera da Fazio ne dice un'altra:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qvd3...i che tempo che fa&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:e



Che scarna Pinocchietta e' sta scemetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e quanto sono fessi gli uomini di fronte a ste cretine.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

*OPS*

Fate attenzione a cio che dice sulla cittadinanza


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fate attenzione a cio che dice sulla cittadinanza


 Vabbè dai... è un'arrampicatrice scaltra.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

ahahah
visto ieri su striscia la notizia....
grande lady Sarkozy


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè dai... è un'arrampicatrice scaltra.


Ma quanto e' scema  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   dicono che dietro ad un grande uomo c'e' sempre una grande donna, Sarkozy deve avere dei problemi allora


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma quanto e' scema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Infatti è un quasi-nano pure lui...


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

*però*

che classe nel suo abbigliamento minimalista .come indossatrice è stata davvero una delle più grandi


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che classe nel suo abbigliamento minimalista .come indossatrice è stata davvero una delle più grandi


Concordo! ... doveva limitarsi a sfilare e basta.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che classe nel suo abbigliamento minimalista .come indossatrice è stata davvero una delle più grandi


Infatti è la numero uno, tutt'ora.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti è un quasi-nano pure lui...



Appunto!


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo! ... doveva limitarsi a sfilare e basta.


 lo sta facendo su passerelle decisamente più in vista


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sta facendo su passerelle decisamente più in vista


Dovrebbe parlare di meno secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sta facendo su passerelle decisamente più in vista


 Direi proprio di si... e visto che ne ha la possibilità e la voglia, fa bene.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

A me nell'intervista con Fazio sembrava un mascherone!
Errore del maquillage?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

C'aveva pure l'occhio destro pendulo!


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

cmq è indubbio  che questa donna susciti forti sentimenti di invidia


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

A me sta sui maroni. Ma già da prima


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq è indubbio  che questa donna susciti forti sentimenti di invidia


Brugole' hai visto/sentito il servizio dato anche su striscia? ... qui si parlava di ben altro che invidia dddai


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole' hai visto/sentito il servizio dato anche su striscia? ... qui si parlava di ben altro che invidia dddai


l'ho visto ora.
è sicuramente molto scaltra.
ma tra il fatto che è una gran gnocca, tra il fatto che è diventata potente dopo il matrimonio credo non ci sia donna che non la odi o  invidi profondamente


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me nell'intervista con Fazio sembrava un mascherone!
> Errore del maquillage?


Si, il visagista non era competente.
C'è differenza con il collo, di conseguenza un errore imperdonabile sulla scelta del colore di fondotinta.


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho visto ora.
> è sicuramente molto scaltra.
> ma tra il fatto che è una gran gnocca, tra il fatto che è diventata potente dopo il matrimonio *credo non ci sia donna che non la odi o  invidi *profondamente


Io l'ho sempre amata  e la amo tutt'ora. E' di un'eleganza spettacolare.


Io detesto altre donne, tipo l'imbecille che è entrata nel GF quella con il seno rifatto. Ma piu che altro perchè fondamentalmente la ricopriranno di soldi senza esser niente di che da nessuna parte.
E' magrissima con un seno sproporzionato al resto del corpo, di viso è brutta, ma brutta parecchio.. e la paragonano alla Bellucci?? Jamm!


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre amata e la amo tutt'ora. E' di un'eleganza spettacolare.
> 
> 
> Io detesto altre donne, tipo l'imbecille che è entrata nel GF quella con il seno rifatto. Ma piu che altro perchè fondamentalmente la ricopriranno di soldi senza esser niente di che da nessuna parte.
> E' magrissima con un seno sproporzionato al resto del corpo, di viso è brutta, ma brutta parecchio.. e la paragonano alla Bellucci?? Jamm!


 stai mischiando la seta con gli stracci


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai mischiando la seta con gli stracci









Si, ma non si puo sentire " gli uomini amano le maggiorate come lei", ma che ha di maggiorato quella??


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre amata  e la amo tutt'ora. E' di un'eleganza spettacolare.
> 
> 
> Io detesto altre donne, tipo l'imbecille che è entrata nel GF quella con il seno rifatto. Ma piu che altro perchè fondamentalmente la ricopriranno di soldi senza esser niente di che da nessuna parte.
> E' magrissima con un seno sproporzionato al resto del corpo, di viso è brutta, ma brutta parecchio.. e la paragonano alla Bellucci?? Jamm!


Che paragoni che fai Belle ... un po alla Giobbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   la Carla danneggia l'immagine del marito ... la stronzetta di cui parli fa danno nelle menti deboli


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Che paragoni che fai Belle ... un po alla Giobbe *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si, ma non si puo sentire " gli uomini amano le maggiorate come lei", ma che ha di maggiorato quella??


A me fa più che altro pena. Se avesse almeno un briciolo di cervello!
(ma se lo avesse non avrebbe quelle tette e non sarebbe li).
Le tette devono essere proporzionate, altrimenti sono ridicole. 
E poi a me piacciono le tavolozze!


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si... e visto che ne ha la possibilità e la voglia, fa bene.


Concordo. E' bellissima e di grande classe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

La Bruni è un concentrato di spocchia e di un'altra cosa che non so se si può dire pubblicamente della moglie di un capo di stato (ma pure lui...) ...
Chi volesse farsi un'idea potrebbe leggere le sue vicende "sentimentali".


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Bruni è un concentrato di spocchia e di un'altra cosa che non so se si può dire pubblicamente della moglie di un capo di stato (ma pure lui...) ...
> *Chi volesse farsi un'idea potrebbe leggere le sue vicende "sentimentali"*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 Le conosci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. E' bellissima e di grande classe.


 Come sta senza mutande con classe lei ...forse solo la Stone...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sta senza mutande con classe lei ...forse solo la Stone...


L'hai vista senza mutande?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'hai vista senza mutande?


 Tu no?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu no?


No, così come non giudico le persone dalle esperienze sentimentali o sessuali (o entrambe visti i miei ultimi discorsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   che hanno avuto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, così come non giudico le persone dalle esperienze sentimentali o sessuali (o entrambe visti i miei ultimi discorsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io sì.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sì.


Ma va, non me n'ero accorta...


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ma chi se ne fotte delle mutande della Bruni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sempre co sto gossip uffa' ...


A me interessava il personaggio pubblico/ufficiale e le interviste che concede in giro per le TIBBU', non sa manco cio' che dice ... nella testa sta donna a mio avviso ha una grossa bolla di sapone


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte delle mutande della Bruni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo Marì, non credo proprio...


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo Marì, non credo proprio...


Opinioni, ... questione di opinioni, ognuno  ha le sue  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte delle mutande della Bruni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non credo ..per me ha una calcolatrice e uno specchio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va, non me n'ero accorta...


Ma la conosci la sua vita?
Ma se non consideri una persona per la sua vita per che cosa la consideri per la sfumatura della tinta, il peso forma o l'andatura?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo ..per me ha una calcolatrice e uno specchio...


 Specchio specchio delle mie brame chi è la più bella del reame?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la conosci la sua vita?
> Ma se non consideri una persona per la sua vita per che cosa la consideri per la sfumatura della tinta, il peso forma o l'andatura?


Considero le persone. Non la loro condotta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Considero le persone. Non la loro condotta.


 E le persone cosa sono se non quello che pensano e quel che vivono?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E le persone cosa sono se non quello che pensano e quel che vivono?


E chi sono io per giudicare se quello che fanno è giusto o sbagliato? Soprattutto quando non le conosco direttamente?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E le persone cosa sono se non* quello che pensano e quel che vivono*?


Ed esprimono, e lei (la Bruni) si e' espressa bene = e' confusa.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho visto ora.
> è sicuramente molto scaltra.
> ma tra il fatto che è una gran gnocca, tra il fatto che è diventata potente dopo il matrimonio credo non ci sia donna che non la odi o  invidi profondamente


calma calma ...... chiedo venia ma che ci sarebbe da invidiare?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> calma calma ...... chiedo venia ma che ci sarebbe da invidiare?


Appunto!


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> calma calma ...... chiedo venia ma che ci sarebbe da invidiare?
















   bhè....mi piacciono le sue ballerine....


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Bella è bella*

dai dai su ammettetelo...


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè....mi piacciono le sue ballerine....
















   ti dico solo che ho su gli anfibi, quindi manco li ci siamo


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

è una figona spaziale.
fa una vita favolosa, viaggi etc.
non ha problemi economici
e a me suo marito me piace pure


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è una figona spaziale.
> fa una vita favolosa, viaggi etc.
> non ha problemi economici
> e a me suo marito me piace pure


Ammetto che anche lui c'ha il suo fascino...


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è una figona spaziale.
> fa una vita favolosa, viaggi etc.
> non ha problemi economici
> e a me suo marito me piace pure


suo marito è una marionetta e non mi piace ...... lei è un pò ridicola a giocare alla donna sofisticata eh


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

la Bruni è una di quelle che si è cercato il "grand'uomo" e l'ha trovato.
Poi essendo un personaggio pubblico, non faticano a venire a galla i difettini che nelle "anonime" restano meno evidenti, o quantomeno non se ne parla.
Resta che pestare cacche come con la storia della doppia cittadinanza non è gran segno.


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *suo marito è una marionetta e non mi piace ......* lei è un pò ridicola a giocare alla donna sofisticata eh


sai che non sono convinta? 
lei se la tira da morire, questo si.
c'è una a la carica di 101 che la imita troppo bene


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ammetto che anche *lui c'ha il suo fascino...*



SI, e' vero ... specialmente quando sorride


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è una figona spaziale.
> fa una vita favolosa, viaggi etc.
> non ha problemi economici
> e a me suo marito me piace pure


 La sua bellezza da manichino stitico con tutti i denti rifatti non mi piace, dei viaggi non mi frega granché e pure dei soldi, la vita al centro dell'attenzione la trovo faticosa, non ha figli, il presidente mi fa cagare da qualunque punto di vista.
Se una vive come se fosse dentro Beautiful non mi faccio problemi di conoscerla...ne faccio volentieri a meno...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, e' vero ... specialmente quando sorride


Oh a me piace... beh piaciucchia dai non esageriamo


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La sua bellezza da manichino stitico con tutti i denti rifatti non mi piace*, ...
















   apperò....ma va? 
sono rifatti? in effetti sono uguali a quelli della madre


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La sua bellezza da manichino stitico con tutti i denti rifatti non mi piace, dei viaggi non mi frega granché e pure dei soldi, la vita al centro dell'attenzione la trovo faticosa, non ha figli, il presidente mi fa cagare da qualunque punto di vista.*
> Se una vive come se fosse dentro Beautiful non mi faccio problemi di conoscerla...ne faccio volentieri a meno...
























   azz sai anche che si è rifatta i denti?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non sono convinta?
> lei se la tira da morire, questo si.
> c'è una a la carica di 101 che la imita troppo bene


non so, mi pare troppo dipendente dalle donne, se come politico poi sia bravo ..... non lo so e non essendo francese poco mi importa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma prima la mamma (e forse ancora) ora lei ..... come uomo mi sa di giuggiolotto che lo prendi per la cravatta e te lo giri come ti pare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è stata imbarazzante quando ha voluto imitare Jacqueline Kennedy ...... fortuna che ora è francese


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> azz sai anche che si è rifatta i denti?


MK, non iniziare ...

AHAHAH (si e' notato che non ho messo le faccine?) AHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La sua bellezza da manichino stitico con tutti i denti rifatti non mi piace, dei viaggi non mi frega granché e pure dei soldi, la vita al centro dell'attenzione la trovo faticosa, non ha figli, il presidente mi fa cagare da qualunque punto di vista.
> Se una vive come se fosse dentro Beautiful non mi faccio problemi di conoscerla...ne faccio volentieri a meno...


 come non ha figli? ha un figlio mi pare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Carla Bruni, di padre in figlio: niente di grave 
Il romanzo autobiografico che racconta di quando Carla Bruni sedusse il figlio del suo compagno e soffiò il marito a Justine Levi, moglie tradita e scrittrice appassionata, che racconta la sofferenza del tradimento. 
Sei anni fa l'ex top model *Carla Bruni* non era ancora la chiacchieratissima moglie di Nicolas Sarkozy, ma viveva con Raphael Enthoven. Tuttavia, durante una vacanza, preferì a lui suo figlio Jean Paul. 
Sembra la storia din Brook nella soapopera americana "Beautiful", invece è una storia vera tutta europea: è la trama autobiografica raccontata nel libro *"Niente di grave"* dalla moglie tradita *Justine Levi.* 
Un romanzo del 2005, ma che oggi torna di grande attualità: mentre la bella Carla diventa la first lady di Francia a tempo record, lasciando tutti senza parole, il mondo dello spettacolo e del giornalismo non fanno che parlare di lei. Molti la descrivono come una donna ambiziosa sempre a caccia di uomini dotati di talento e potere. Altri ne compatiscono l'estremo tentativo di tornare alla ribalta al fianco del primo uomo di Francia, perchè troppo vecchia per il mondo della moda, e troppo "scarsa" come cantautrice.
Forse non sapremo mai la verità, ma leggendo questo libro non potremmo non patteggiare per l'autrice e farci un'idea molto severa della bella top model che compare oggi più che mai sulle pagine dei giornali scandalistici. Tuttavia, oltre l'aspetto legato inevitabilmente al pettegolezzo, "Nientre di grave"  è un libro che racconta con stile diretto e tono sincero, quanto soffre una donna tradita


P.S. Anche padre e figlio ...bei campioni, eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> come non ha figli? ha un figlio mi pare...


 Sì l'ho letto adesso. Non lo sapevo.


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Carla Bruni, di padre in figlio: niente di grave
> Il romanzo autobiografico che racconta di quando Carla Bruni sedusse il figlio del suo compagno e soffiò il marito a Justine Levi, moglie tradita e scrittrice appassionata, che racconta la sofferenza del tradimento.
> Sei anni fa l'ex top model *Carla Bruni* non era ancora la chiacchieratissima moglie di Nicolas Sarkozy, ma viveva con Raphael Enthoven. Tuttavia, durante una vacanza, preferì a lui suo figlio Jean Paul.
> Sembra la storia din Brook nella soapopera americana "Beautiful", invece è una storia vera tutta europea: è la trama autobiografica raccontata nel libro *"Niente di grave"* dalla moglie tradita *Justine Levi.*
> ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> suo marito è una marionetta e non mi piace ...... lei è un pò ridicola a giocare alla donna sofisticata eh


veramente non gioca .lo è punto
esteticamente e per quanto riguarda il suo lavoro è una delle due o tre migliori al mondo

moralmente non la apprezzo tantomeno la stimo.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, non iniziare ...
> 
> AHAHAH (si e' notato che non ho messo le faccine?) AHAHAHAH!!!


ce le metto io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> azz sai anche che si è rifatta i denti?


Perché i denti rifatti non si vedono?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì l'ho letto adesso. Non lo sapevo.


Ti sei persa le foto che hanno fatto il giro del mondo? Quelle della famiglia allargata?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti sei persa le foto che hanno fatto il giro del mondo? Quelle della famiglia allargata?



Mannaggia!


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché i denti rifatti non si vedono?


Io non me ne accorgo... O meglio, non è che stia a guardare se una donna bellissima ha i denti rifatti o meno


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

A me la Bruni è indifferente. Però le sue foto di nudo mi hanno fatto impressione. Sono pericolose: un inno alla magrezza e all'anoressia. E' un ideale di magrezza che bisognerebbe rifuggire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti sei persa le foto che hanno fatto il giro del mondo? Quelle della famiglia allargata?


Non me ne frega nulla  ...però quando sento definire di classe chi cammina con eleganza e si è comportata in quel modo... mi domando cosa si apprezzi di una persona.
Io trovo di gran classe la madre di un mio alunno che tiene in piedi una famiglia tra mille problemi... però non so se sta senza mutande con sussiego...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

embè farsi padre e figlio è proprio il concetto corretto di famiglia allargata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che non sia stupida è ovvio. che sia una bella donna è altrettanto ovvio..che non sia un esempio e che sia una donna calcolatrice e che pensa al suo tornaconto (in ogni senso) è ancora altrettanto ovvio...
ma una che si fa mick jagger alla sua età d'allora vi sembra un esempio da seguire?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Io non me ne accorgo*... O meglio, non è che stia a guardare se una donna bellissima ha i denti rifatti o meno


Non dico niente, rido soltanto OK?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non me ne accorgo... O meglio, non è che stia a guardare se una donna bellissima ha i denti rifatti o meno


 I denti non fanno parte di una persona e non costituiscono parte della sua bellezza?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente non gioca .lo è punto
> esteticamente e per quanto riguarda il suo lavoro è una delle due o tre migliori al mondo
> 
> moralmente non la apprezzo tantomeno la stimo.


suppongo sia questione di punti di vista, mi pare assolutamente innaturale, rigida e che si rifà ad altre donne che avevano una classe naturale e innata ....... 

esteticamente ...... è una bambolotta di porcellana ..... che per me non riesce a nascondere dietro sorrisi spenti tutti i calcoli che sta facendo .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se dici come modella .... ci può stare, son tutte rigide .... ma se mi parli della cantante ..... per favore, piuttosto masini ...... e comunque da tagliarsi le vene eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quella donna è un calcolatore ambulante che gioca le sue carte per avere il capriccio del momento ...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla ...però quando sento definire di classe chi cammina con eleganza e si è comportata in quel modo... mi domando cosa si apprezzi di una persona.
> Io trovo di gran classe la madre di un mio alunno che tiene in piedi una famiglia tra mille problemi... però non so se sta senza mutande con sussiego...


Persa E' BELLA, anzi E' BELLISSIMA. E con ciò?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla ...però quando sento definire di classe chi cammina con eleganza e si è comportata in quel modo... mi domando cosa si apprezzi di una persona.
> Io trovo di gran classe la madre di un mio alunno che tiene in piedi una famiglia tra mille problemi... però non so se sta senza mutande con sussiego...


 stai pericolosamente avvicinandoti ad una richiesta di matrimonio...sappilo...


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La sua bellezza da manichino stitico con tutti i denti rifatti non mi piace, dei viaggi non mi frega granché e pure dei soldi, la vita al centro dell'attenzione la trovo faticosa, non ha figli, il presidente mi fa cagare da qualunque punto di vista.
> Se una vive come se fosse dentro Beautiful non mi faccio problemi di conoscerla...ne faccio volentieri a meno...


 che tu non te ne faccia niente è normale ma il suo fascino è innegabile .direi che sei esageratamente ostile ad una sconosciuta ....della quale sai solo quello che leggi nei giornali.
immagino che sia un'arrivista ma come ce ne sono tante  e con molta meno classe


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tu non te ne faccia niente è normale ma il suo fascino è innegabile .direi che sei esageratamente ostile ad una sconosciuta ....della quale sai solo quello che leggi nei giornali.
> immagino che sia un'arrivista ma come ce ne sono tante e con molta meno classe


se il marito fosse stato il tuo avresti apprezzato la classe (anche del marito per carità) della signora?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me la Bruni è indifferente. Però le sue foto di nudo mi hanno fatto impressione. Sono pericolose: un inno alla magrezza e all'anoressia. E' un ideale di magrezza che bisognerebbe rifuggire.


 ma non è vero   è....una 40 in un mondo di 36"!!"!!!!


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tu non te ne faccia niente è normale ma il suo fascino è innegabile .*direi che sei esageratamente ostile ad una sconosciuta ....della quale sai solo quello che leggi nei giornali*.
> immagino che sia un'arrivista ma come ce ne sono tante e con molta meno classe


Ecco.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I denti non fanno parte di una persona e non costituiscono parte della sua bellezza?


Eppure sono il primo impatto che si ha quando s'incontra una persona ... e fanno parte a volte sel suo stato di salute, non dimentichiamolo Persa


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> se il marito fosse stato il tuo avresti apprezzato la classe (anche del marito per carità) della signora?


 discorso non classificabile e assurdo
*non è un esempio di donna da seguire*
* . io parlo del suo lavoro*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa E' BELLA, anzi E' BELLISSIMA. E con ciò?


 E' una bellezza che non mi dice nulla e anzi la regolarità dei tratti la trovo oscurata dalle espressioni sempre sussiegose.
Non la trovi sciscia merdina? Io sì e non mi sembra una carateristica che giovi all'aspetto.
Non mi frega nulla di un elento del genere, ma l'ammirazione ...mi sembra veramente sprecata.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero è....una 40 in un mondo di 36"!!"!!!!


 
Questo non fa che peggiorare il quadro!!!
Mi sembrano tutte anoressiche!!!
Ora, per carità, io non discuto l'eleganza (d'altronde si è affidata a ottimi stilisti mi pare); ma un ideale di bellezza così efebico, lo trovo un pò pericoloso.
Di lei non penso nulla, a parte il fatto che secondo me mangia troppo poco.
L'ho sentita cantare e parlare, ma non mi è rimasta impressa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> discorso non classificabile e assurdo
> *non è un esempio di donna da seguire*
> *. io parlo del suo lavoro*


 ah ok...se parli delle sfilate e della bellezza esteriore e ciò che appare e basta posso essere anche d'accordo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure sono il primo impatto che si ha quando s'incontra una persona ... e fanno parte a volte sel suo stato di salute, non dimentichiamolo Persa


 Appunto.
Ognuno ha i suoi difetti.
Io ho la cellulite e non credo di essere un esempio di bellezza, ma non lo è neanche chi non ha i denti belli, no?
Tutto qui.
Mica si butta via chi ha la cellulite o i denti non perfetti o il seno sceso, ma neppure si può fingere che un difetto non esista.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> discorso non classificabile e assurdo
> *non è un esempio di donna da seguire*
> *. io parlo del suo lavoro*


Per il suo lavoro era perfetta. Chiaro che a 40 anni suonati si cerchi altro per vivere. E l'ha trovato. Tanto non la manteniamo mica noi, ma i francesi. Se va bene a loro...
Noi di guai ne abbiamo già abbastanza.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ognuno ha i suoi difetti.
> Io ho la cellulite e non credo di essere un esempio di bellezza, ma non lo è neanche chi non ha i denti belli, no?
> Tutto qui.
> Mica si butta via chi ha la cellulite o i denti non perfetti o il seno sceso, ma neppure si può fingere che un difetto non esista.




















   Persa ma è così importante?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo non fa che peggiorare il quadro!!!
> *Mi sembrano tutte anoressiche*!!!
> Ora, per carità, io non discuto l'eleganza (d'altronde si è affidata a ottimi stilisti mi pare); ma un ideale di bellezza così efebico, lo trovo un pò pericoloso.
> Di lei non penso nulla, a parte il fatto che secondo me mangia troppo poco.
> L'ho sentita cantare e parlare, ma non mi è rimasta impressa.


infatti "ai suoi tempi" la situazione era molto meno grave di quanto sia ora.non si tratta di eleganza data dagli stilisti, caso mai è lei che valorizza indossandoli e sa fare bene il suo mestiere
magari non l'hai mai notato, non ti interessa il genere ma ti assicuro che è brava e non è così scontato sapersi muovere come fa lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ma è così importante?


 Se dici che è bellissima sì.
Se dici che è una persona invidiabile conta la sua vita.
Se la consideri complessivamente vale tutto...


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti "ai suoi tempi" la situazione era molto meno grave di quanto sia ora.non si tratta di eleganza data dagli stilisti, caso mai è lei che valorizza indossandoli e sa fare bene il suo mestiere
> magari non l'hai mai notato, non ti interessa il genere ma *ti assicuro che è brava e non è così scontato sapersi muovere come fa lei*


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se dici che è bellissima sì.
> Se dici che è una persona invidiabile conta la sua vita.
> Se la consideri complessivamente vale tutto...


Non giudico le persone (e non potrei farlo) se non le conosco direttamente, non mi importa di quello che fanno, non mi importa delle dicerie della gentee di quello che dicono i giornali.  E' bella e poche sono state brave come lei, è di un'eleganza innata.


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

insomma, può piacere o no, però genera spesso invidia.
io la  trovo bella, ma di una bellezza che a me non entusiasma.
poi il fatto che dopo una carriera di modella non sia sparita nell'oblio genera ancora più fastidio.
certo è una che sa quello che vuole.
io della sua vita privata non ne sapevo una cippa


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti "ai suoi tempi" la situazione era molto meno grave di quanto sia ora.non si tratta di eleganza data dagli stilisti, caso mai è lei che valorizza indossandoli e sa fare bene il suo mestiere
> magari non l'hai mai notato, non ti interessa il genere ma ti assicuro che è brava e non è così scontato sapersi muovere come fa lei


Ne sono convinta. Ma io non ho mai seguito le sfilate. Quindi ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ho pure un nome che fa pena...




Scusa Asu...


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti "ai suoi tempi" la situazione era molto meno grave di quanto sia ora.non si tratta di eleganza data dagli stilisti, caso mai è lei che valorizza indossandoli e sa fare bene il suo mestiere
> magari non l'hai mai notato, non ti interessa il genere ma ti assicuro che è brava e non è così scontato sapersi muovere come fa lei


Una cosa positiva riconosco in lei ... quando sfilava non ha mai avuto quell'espressione dipinta sul viso di incazzata che hanno le modelle di oggi, mentre lei aveva sempre quel velato sorriso.


Ma perche' sono cosi incazzate ste ragazze?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa positiva riconosco in lei ... quando sfilava non ha mai avuto quell'espressione dipinta sul viso di incazzata che hanno le modelle di oggi, mentre lei aveva sempre quel velato sorriso.
> 
> 
> Ma perche' sono cosi incazzate ste ragazze?


che dipenda da quanto tempo non le lasciano mangiare?


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Non è un brutto nome Carla. Io la conosco poco.
Conosco maggiormente sua sorella, che mi pare reciti discretamente.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa positiva riconosco in lei ... quando sfilava non ha mai avuto quell'espressione dipinta sul viso di incazzata che hanno le modelle di oggi, mentre lei aveva sempre quel velato sorriso.
> 
> 
> Ma perche' sono cosi incazzate ste ragazze?


 Io veramente non sono arrabbiata neanche un pò. E della Bruni non mi interessa.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non giudico le persone (e non potrei farlo) se non le conosco direttamente, non mi importa di quello che fanno, non mi importa delle dicerie della gentee di quello che dicono i giornali.  E' bella e poche sono state brave come lei, *è di un'eleganza innata*.



Si vocifera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che anche Jack lo squartatore lo fosse


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che dipenda da quanto tempo non le lasciano mangiare?


Ora mi spiego


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa positiva riconosco in lei ... quando sfilava non ha mai avuto quell'espressione dipinta sul viso di incazzata che hanno le modelle di oggi, mentre lei aveva sempre quel velato sorriso.
> 
> 
> Ma perche' sono cosi incazzate ste ragazze?


 non mangiano , s'impasticcano, hanno mal di piedi, temono d'invecchiare a ventinove anni....etc


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente non sono arrabbiata neanche un pò. E della Bruni non mi interessa.


oddio, io credo parlasse delle modelle di oggi ....... ma mi metti il dubbio eh


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Io veramente non sono arrabbiata neanche un pò*. E della Bruni non mi interessa.



Tu sfili?


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mangiano , s'impasticcano, hanno mal di piedi, temono d'invecchiare a ventinove anni....etc


si..non è che glielo ha ordinato il dottore...
e penso che molto sia preteso dagli stilisti che prendono il modello franceso col broncio tanto sexi


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mangiano , s'impasticcano, hanno mal di piedi, temono d'invecchiare a ventinove anni....etc


Allora Lei in questo e' stata "eccezionale" non l'ha mai data a vedere.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio, io credo parlasse delle modelle di oggi ....... ma mi metti il dubbio eh


Stai tranquilla, io alle modelle mi riferivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  forse non sono stata chiara abbastanza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Intanto tu e Minerva mi avete capita.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora Lei in questo e' stata "eccezionale" non l'ha mai data a vedere.


 pensa a kate moss tanto celebrata...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

va be dai, lasciamole il tempo di diventare come hilary clinton...
pensate, piuttosto, se fosse la ferilli a diventare first lady...
aò che me presti la ghitara?


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Dodici pagine, un totale fin'ora di 114 post per sparlare di un'altra. Siete tutte delle gran pettegole!
Invidiose, pure!


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dodici pagine, un totale fin'ora di 114 post per sparlare di un'altra. Siete tutte delle gran pettegole!
> Invidiose, pure!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dodici pagine, un totale fin'ora di 114 post per sparlare di un'altra. Siete tutte delle gran pettegole!
> Invidiose, pure!


a bello prestame la ghitara...


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va be dai, lasciamole il tempo di diventare come hilary clinton...
> pensate, piuttosto, se fosse la ferilli a diventare first lady...
> aò che me presti la ghitara?


O la simona Ventura!!!
Ormai siamo abituati a tale volgarità che pure il grigiore ed i silenzi della Bruni ci appaiono tocchi di classe.
Non ci sono più le Grace Kelly di una volta!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> O la simona Ventura!!!
> Ormai siamo abituati a tale volgarità che pure il grigiore ed i silenzi della Bruni ci appaiono tocchi di classe.
> Non ci sono più le Grace Kelly di una volta!!!


aaarg
arieccoci
si parlava di classe estetica per una che ne lo ha fatto di mestiere egregiamente.non è che ci appaiano


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> aaarg
> arieccoci
> si parlava di classe estetica per una che ne lo ha fatto di mestiere egregiamente.non è che ci appaiano


 Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


 che la classe della bruni è un dato di fatto perché ne ha decretato il successo nel suo lavoro.ogni discorso morale o di sua eventuale capacità di altro genere è a parte


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> O la simona Ventura!!!
> Ormai siamo abituati a tale volgarità che pure il grigiore ed i silenzi della Bruni ci appaiono tocchi di classe.
> *Non ci sono più le Grace Kelly di una volta!!!*



















































Minerva ha detto:


> aaarg
> arieccoci
> si parlava di *classe estetica* per una che ne lo ha fatto di mestiere egregiamente.non è che ci appaiano


è qualcosa che si mangia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che quell' "estetica" dopo "classe" compare ora e sinceramente non so che ci intendi ...... ma la classe è classe (e manca alla bruni) la classe estetica non so cosa sia quindi non era di questa cosa che parlavo ......


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la classe della bruni è un dato di fatto perché ne ha decretato il successo nel suo lavoro.ogni discorso morale o di sua eventuale capacità di altro genere è a parte


eh no, quello è interpretare bene la parte richiesta dagli stilisti, la classe è altro eh


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la classe della bruni è un dato di fatto perché ne ha decretato il successo nel suo lavoro.ogni discorso morale o di sua eventuale capacità di altro genere è a parte


Ok. Ma ora non fa più la modella...quindi la sua indiscussa classe estetica non ha nulla a che fare con il suo nuovo ruolo di first lady, che forse richiederebbe, qualcosa di diverso dal saper sfilare. Ma queste sono mie opinioni personali.
Così come è solo mia opinione (non pretendo condivisa), che la classe sia un qualcosa di più che far figurare bene un vestito. Io considero di classe (a prescindere dal sesso) qualcosa che non sia meramente estetico e più collegato alla personalità del soggetto.

Ma ritengo un pò inutile continuare ad accapigliarsi su un argomento così poco rilevante.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok. Ma ora non fa più la modella...quindi la sua indiscussa classe estetica non ha nulla a che fare con il suo nuovo ruolo di first lady, che forse richiederebbe, qualcosa di diverso dal saper sfilare. Ma queste sono mie opinioni personali.
> Così come è solo mia opinione (non pretendo condivisa), che la classe sia un qualcosa di più che far figurare bene un vestito. Io considero di classe (a prescindere dal sesso) qualcosa che non sia meramente estetico e più collegato alla personalità del soggetto.
> 
> *Ma io considero un pò inutile continuare ad accapigliarsi su un argomento così poco rilevante*.


 stiamo gradevolmente conversando


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Certo. Come donne di classe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a bello prestame la ghitara...


Abbella! Prestame *a* ghitara. C'hai messo 'na ele de troppo!
Ma nun famo a guera pe' a tera, và.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Come donne *di classe*.


 5^ elementare?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Classe!*

E' stata quella della Hillary Clinton quando scoppio' lo scandalo del marito con la famosa Monica Levinski ... c'e' voluto coraggio e palle a sfidare il mondo intero in quel frangente, non e' da tutte tale comportamento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stata quella della Hillary Clinton quando scoppio' lo scandalo del marito con la famosa Monica Levinski ... c'e' voluto coraggio e palle a sfidare il mondo intero in quel frangente, non e' da tutte tale comportamento.


Grande esempio!
Chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato?! Ha spiazzato tutti.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va be dai, lasciamole il tempo di diventare come hilary clinton...
> pensate, piuttosto, se fosse la ferilli a diventare first lady...
> aò che me presti la ghitara?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A me la Bruni è indifferente. Però *le sue foto di nudo mi hanno fatto impressione. ..*..


Anche a me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque non mi dispiace, anche se è evidentemente una che sgomita per farsi largo, segno comunque di carattere.

Non credo sia neanche facile ricoprire il ruolo di first lady non essendo manco autoctona, nè tantomeno cresciuta a pane e politica...

E forse nelle sue contraddittorie dichiarazioni vedo permanere una certa "semplicità" (che non è ingenuità)...


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche a me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco, mò ve la dico tutta: quanto siete infidi voi uomini. Dite che apprezzate la classe della Bruni e delle secchette...e fate pure finta...ma poi sbavate davanti ai culi e alle tette.
Voi la classe manco la guardate. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutte a fare la fame per evitare la cellulite..ma tanto della cellulite gli uomini neanche se ne accorgono.
Siete proprio tutti uguali. Tzè


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, mò ve la dico tutta: quanto siete infidi voi uomini. Dite che apprezzate la classe della Bruni e delle secchette...e fate pure finta...ma poi sbavate davanti ai culi e alle tette.
> Voi la classe manco la guardate.
> 
> 
> ...



Iris ... classe da "portanto" e classe da "comportamento"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  diciamo che gli uomini sono piu' sensibili alla prima


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, mò ve la dico tutta: quanto siete infidi voi uomini. Dite che apprezzate la classe della Bruni e delle secchette...e fate pure finta...ma poi sbavate davanti ai culi e alle tette.
> Voi la classe manco la guardate.




















   ma non lo ammetteranno mai...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, mò ve la dico tutta: *quanto siete infidi voi uomini.* Dite che apprezzate la classe della Bruni e delle secchette...e fate pure finta...ma poi sbavate davanti ai culi e alle tette.
> Voi la classe manco la guardate.
> 
> 
> ...


Dai, non farmi la gelusina!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sbavare no, ma l'attenzione dovuta davanti a un bel *v*edere...ce la volete lasciare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se facciamo i superiori non va bene...e se diamo contezza di avvedercene non va bene lo stesso...e chi la vuole cruda e chi la vuole cotta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH le donne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, non farmi la gelusina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un bel vedere, basta che ci sia la classe però...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

*la carla*

si farà. come cantava de gregori.
è intelligente e impara in fretta.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si... e visto che ne ha la possibilità e la voglia, fa bene.


 
yes.quoto.

che mi stia sulle palle...e discorso diverso, ma è bella e almeno ha stile.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stata quella della Hillary Clinton quando scoppio' lo scandalo del marito con la famosa Monica Levinski ... c'e' voluto coraggio e palle a sfidare il mondo intero in quel frangente, non e' da tutte tale comportamento.


mari..e chi lo ha negato questo...il comportamento  della Clinton dovrebbe solo insegnare a tutte le donne del mondo. me in prima fila.


Io ho grande stima lei.porca miseria se ne ho...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, mò ve la dico tutta: quanto siete infidi voi uomini. Dite che apprezzate la classe della Bruni e delle secchette...e fate pure finta...ma poi sbavate davanti ai culi e alle tette.
> Voi la classe manco la guardate.
> 
> 
> ...


vorrei avvalorare quello che dici con due paroline...ma è meglio che stia zitta e buona.


Clinton hilary docet.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

premettendo che non considero la parte per il tutto...ma vedere un bel paio di tette e un culo e apprezzarli non mi sembra da troglodita come farebbe pensare che voi intendiate


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Gennaio 2009)

hillary Clinton ha avuto e ha il suo bel tornaconto..se fosse stato un altro uomo sempre in vista (che ne so, magari un giornalista tv) non stareste certto ad ammirare l'aplomb che ha dimostrato in pubblico...

ps: e anche io ammiro la Signora *Rhodam* e ho parteggiato per lei alle primarie..


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> hillary Clinton ha avuto e ha il suo bel tornaconto..se fosse stato un altro uomo sempre in vista (che ne so, magari un giornalista tv) non stareste certto ad ammirare l'aplomb che ha dimostrato in pubblico...
> 
> ps: e anche io ammiro la Signora *Rhodam* e ho parteggiato per lei alle primarie..


 
anche..non riuscivo a trovare la parola..._tornaconto_...chi al posto suo ,avrebbe fatto na piazzata alla napoletana


----------

